
“Secret Writer's Society”, the best way to swear at children in 1998 - doppp
https://obscuritory.com/educational/secret-writers-society/
======
_null_
Tangential anecdote: I supported a product recently that had a password
generator feature that admins could use to create a “random” password for a
new user account. The password would be emailed to the user (the admin never
saw it). The generator used a wordlist file that the developers must have
grabbed from an online dictionary. It was about 10k words and contained MANY
offensive ones. Pretty much any obscenity you could imagine and more. It was
obvious no one had sanitized it.

I filed a bug a couple years ago but it still isn’t fixed. Luckily it’s a
seldom used feature, and I haven’t seen anyone affected yet.

------
brownbat
Digging through the links on rtmark's history nets a link to this talk about
the Yes Men, who tried to climb into corporations to reveal secrets or
sabotage products.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=344&v=nkOCUdvK8-U](https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=344&v=nkOCUdvK8-U)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Men](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Men)

A bit OT, but just saying it's good research on a blog if it's worth spiraling
down some random links.

